# Has anyone been to Dominica?



## riverside (Jan 27, 2006)

We're going to fly over from St. Lucia for one day and night.  I know there's no timeshares there but wondered if anyone has been there?  We'd like to know if we should rent a car or hire a guide.  We're leaning towards renting a car but with steep mountains and driving on the "wrong" side of the road we wondered if we would be sorry.  Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## jtridle (Jan 27, 2006)

*Visit to Dominica*



			
				riverside said:
			
		

> We're going to fly over from St. Lucia for one day and night.  I know there's no timeshares there but wondered if anyone has been there?  We'd like to know if we should rent a car or hire a guide.  We're leaning towards renting a car but with steep mountains and driving on the "wrong" side of the road we wondered if we would be sorry.  Anyone have any thoughts?



Been several years since we visited Dominica but loved it.  Beautiful island, great scuba, friendly people (we enjoyed the people more there than on St. Lucia, on St. Lucia they always had their hands out for money for even the simplest little courtesy they extended to you, people on Dominica never did that).  The road driving is rather scary, and I'm not real easily scared, so if you're only going to be there for one day, I would probably hire a guide to take you around to the highlights.  And make sure that you know which airport you are flying into.  We didn't realize there were two airports, one on east side of island and one on the west and we flew into the wrong one and had a very long (and somewhat scary, thrilling) drive to the other side of the island to the little hotel where we stayed.  You might want to pick a day to go there when the cruise ships don't arrive; I don't believe there were cruise ships there when we went but they do go there now.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 28, 2006)

*Whale Watching & Dominca*

Riverside,

Here is a link to Whale Watching & Dominca 

and Additional Dominica Whale Watching Info 

Dominica - Whale Watching Capital of the Caribbean 

Get to know Dominica 

and Diving and Whale Watching in Dominica 

Richard


----------



## PBlais (Jan 28, 2006)

When you get to Windjammer ask Francis Valmont in Timeshare Sales. She is the Asst Timeshare Manager and she was born in Dominica and has family there. Francis sold us our weeks back in 2000 and she is really a good person to get to know.

Send me a private Email and I'll send you her email address.


----------



## riverside (Jan 28, 2006)

PBlais said:
			
		

> When you get to Windjammer ask Francis Valmont in Timeshare Sales. She is the Asst Timeshare Manager and she was born in Dominica and has family there. Francis sold us our weeks back in 2000 and she is really a good person to get to know.
> 
> Send me a private Email and I'll send you her email address.



You have mail.

Thanks for the links and suggestions.  I had already planned our trip on a day there were no cruise ships because I wanted to have access to guides that might be busy otherwise.  I did notice that there were 2 airports on the island and I emailed the Liat to make sure we were landing at the one we thought we were.  It would not be fun to end up at the wrong one!  We're still trying to decide if we should rent a car (which would make getting to airport very early in the morning easier) or hire a guide which would make getting around easier.  We're not going until June so have time to figure it all out.


----------



## sstamm (Jan 29, 2006)

I spent one day on Dominica while on a cruise last year.  What a beautiful island!  However, the roads are very steep, winding and did not seem to be well marked.  We hired a guide and were very glad we did.  I have driven on St. Thomas, and would do so again, but not Dominica.

Our guide was a local named Lester Pond.  Very nice young man who took us to some of the highlights of the island, and wherever we wanted to go.  I will look and see if I have his e-mail address.  Obviously he picked us up at the cruise terminal, but I'm sure could make whatever arrangements you need.  His van was clean and in good condition.  I highly recommend him.

Shelley


----------

